# Re: Cap Badges



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Ian Edwards <iedwards@home.com>* on *Mon, 20 Nov 2000 10:05:09 -0700*
To Joan from Ian:
I think you are trying to agree with me, but the topic of cap badges is
not considered "frivolous" to be judged in relation to other "frivolous"
expenditures by other government departments, approval given because it
ranks as less frivolous than some other projects. 
Derrick and others can correct me but I believe soldiers taking QL2
still wear the Canadian general service fried egg cap badge and the
course they take is often one in which members of all units are combined
together in the same platoon. After graduation they are "ready" to some
extent to join their own unit notwithstanding that they need QL3 to
learn the individual unit trade skills to be of real value. The GS cap
badge then becomes the mark of a rookie on one hand and on the other
hand does nothing to inculcate the bond necessary for group cohesion so
important in units almost all that count on teamwork. "Loyalty" is not
so much national as it is to ones‘ peers, and that is why regimental
esprit is still valued.
In the old days a soldier, somewhat illiterate, was basically incapable
of understanding higher national asperations. But he was capable of
understanding that he was part of an extended "family" of not more than
about 1,000 - his battalion/regiment. More than 1,000 people and he
couldn‘t focus on "who the others were". There have been some
exceptions, and one can argue that the 51st Highland Division esprit,
for example was more important than membership in the 2nd HLI, 1st
Gordons, or whatever. He helped his extended family members and they
looked after him, in barracks, in battle and protected him when drunk on
leave on civvy street. His commanding officer was "the old man", family
patriarch.
Should warfare come back again, and the resultant confusion and unknown
of the fog of battle occur, as might be expected - CNN etc. to the
contrary - the soldier will still have to focus on the task at hand.
He/she will know that looking after ones immediate buddies is more
important than anything else. He or she will know that their unit, if a
service battalion for example, is tasked with supplying gasoline to the
AFVs and that even though armament is heading towards his tank wagon he
must get through and not let their team down, not to mention the armd
unit sitting there out of gas. And that infy unit must take Hill 135 by
0800 hrs and the man on his/her right and left is depending on his/her
performance to both keep them alive and to enable the team to do its job
in the face of an almost overwhelming desire to cut and run when bullets
are heading their way "after all, in the total scheme of things my own
performace doesn‘t matter, does it? ... so save my hide and run". It‘s
the unit that counts then, not the country. It‘s the unit cap badge that
embodies that spirit, not the national flag or the UN flag. Those other
two icons are secondary, albeit somewhat important.
Did CNN change all that? Make regimental esprit de corps unimportant?
Are soldiers now so educated that they will fight only for the national
or international ideal? Well, they might not join unless CNN tells them
they should. Even with our sophisticated civilian communications,
soldiers won‘t/shouldn‘t have time in a slit trench or cowering in the
bowels of an AFV to take their cues on what to believe from Peter
Mansbridge, Lloyd Robertson or whoever. Or will and do they?
What other reason is there for a regimental cap badge? Some units of the
WW1 CEF without any "history" fought with utmost courage, etc. They
didn‘t need to know that they were being watched by the ghosts of former
members of the last 250 years, and that "the Grenadier Guards have never
surrendered before and therefore can‘t now" or whatever. They
soldiered-on valiantly because of "their mob" as the Brits would
express it was not to be let down, and their mob and only their mob
wore the same cap badge, even if the badge design was only a year old.
But "tradition" is embodied in that cap badge and it relates to the
small mob of today. Just makes it easier to inculcate that necessary 
spirit in peace and in war. The unit badge, old or new, is still
necessary. And it‘s not just the cap badge itself the badge is just the
most commonly seen symbol of the unit.
I also collect cap badges, not for the fun of the acquisition, but to
study what/why is embodied in the heraldic devices within the design of
the badges. Otherwise, it‘s just a small hunk of metal, a fried egg.
"Joan O. Arc" wrote:
> 
> ----Original Message Follows----
> From: Ian Edwards 
> Reply-To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> Subject: Re: Traditions
> Date: Fri, 17 Nov 2000 14:11:33 -0700
> 
> Actually, there‘s not a whole heck of a lot of regimental identity
> that‘s paid for out of public expense, unless it‘s Reg Force. Even
> things like unit distinct cap badges, it‘s getting again, shades of the
> early 1970s so that the DND Supply system refuses to re-order without
> political pressure being applied.  I know one PRes unit guess which
> one?? that could place an order for 300-500 cap badges for themselves
> and their affiliated cadet corps and DND system has told them to go to
> If regimental identity is an important source of morale for the men and
> women in the Forces, then I would think any tax payer who has any feel at
> all for how demanding life in the Services can be would have no problem at
> all paying to maintain a bit of tradition.
> 
> Heaven knows, our tax dollars are directed to many projects much more
> frivolous than *that* in the run of an average year...
> 
> - A taxpayer aka Joan
> 
> **** , hubs and dies "lost/sold" etc. and won‘t be replaced.
> 
> dave wrote:
>  >
> snip, snip..
>   I think the cost of maintaining thier identities will
>  > never be too high, and should be gladly borne by our taxpayers.
>  >
>  > Just a view points that I would like feedback on........
>  >
>  > CHIMO
>  >
>  > --------------------------------------------------------
>  > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>  > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>  > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>  > message body.
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
> 
> _________________________________________________________________________
> Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
> 
> Share information about yourself, create your own public profile at
>  http://profiles.msn.com. 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Joan O. Arc" <joan_o_arc@hotmail.com>* on *Tue, 21 Nov 2000 07:43:40 -0000*
Ian - I was COMPLETELY agreeing with you. In choosing the word "frivolous" I 
was essentially playing devil‘s advocate. But declined, for reasons of 
brevity - and triviality - to multiply examples of the kinds of crap - 
compared to the preservation of regimental identity which is, as I was 
trying but perhaps failing to convey, an utterly legitimate project on 
which to spend public monies - on which our tax dollars are frequently 
spent. Assorted NFB projects, for instance, come to mind.
Several years ago, the sociologist Don‘t gag! - : Jane Jacobs, who lives 
here in Toronto, wrote a book called "Systems of Survival", in which she 
tried to outline what she considers to be the two basic moral or ethical 
systems that govern virtually all human professional/work-related behaviour.
In the book, she described what she called the "commercial system" of 
morality or professional ethics and the "guardian syndrome". Soldiers are, 
as you might guess, classic "guardian" types, to whom ritual, tradition 
among other things, and loyalty are very important if they are to do their 
jobs proudly, cheerfully and well.
It was while thinking about her book that I fired off my brief comment in 
favour of public spending on whatever it takes to preserve regimental 
identitities.
So, you see, I really do agree with you, but thanks anyway for the crash 
course on the significance and uses of cap badges.
- Joan
----Original Message Follows----
From: Ian Edwards 
Reply-To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
Subject: Re: Cap Badges
Date: Mon, 20 Nov 2000 10:05:09 -0700
To Joan from Ian:
I think you are trying to agree with me, but the topic of cap badges is
not considered "frivolous" to be judged in relation to other "frivolous"
expenditures by other government departments, approval given because it
ranks as less frivolous than some other projects.
Derrick and others can correct me but I believe soldiers taking QL2
still wear the Canadian general service fried egg cap badge and the
course they take is often one in which members of all units are combined
together in the same platoon. After graduation they are "ready" to some
extent to join their own unit notwithstanding that they need QL3 to
learn the individual unit trade skills to be of real value. The GS cap
badge then becomes the mark of a rookie on one hand and on the other
hand does nothing to inculcate the bond necessary for group cohesion so
important in units almost all that count on teamwork. "Loyalty" is not
so much national as it is to ones‘ peers, and that is why regimental
esprit is still valued.
In the old days a soldier, somewhat illiterate, was basically incapable
of understanding higher national asperations. But he was capable of
understanding that he was part of an extended "family" of not more than
about 1,000 - his battalion/regiment. More than 1,000 people and he
couldn‘t focus on "who the others were". There have been some
exceptions, and one can argue that the 51st Highland Division esprit,
for example was more important than membership in the 2nd HLI, 1st
Gordons, or whatever. He helped his extended family members and they
looked after him, in barracks, in battle and protected him when drunk on
leave on civvy street. His commanding officer was "the old man", family
patriarch.
Should warfare come back again, and the resultant confusion and unknown
of the fog of battle occur, as might be expected - CNN etc. to the
contrary - the soldier will still have to focus on the task at hand.
He/she will know that looking after ones immediate buddies is more
important than anything else. He or she will know that their unit, if a
service battalion for example, is tasked with supplying gasoline to the
AFVs and that even though armament is heading towards his tank wagon he
must get through and not let their team down, not to mention the armd
unit sitting there out of gas. And that infy unit must take Hill 135 by
0800 hrs and the man on his/her right and left is depending on his/her
performance to both keep them alive and to enable the team to do its job
in the face of an almost overwhelming desire to cut and run when bullets
are heading their way "after all, in the total scheme of things my own
performace doesn‘t matter, does it? ... so save my hide and run". It‘s
the unit that counts then, not the country. It‘s the unit cap badge that
embodies that spirit, not the national flag or the UN flag. Those other
two icons are secondary, albeit somewhat important.
Did CNN change all that? Make regimental esprit de corps unimportant?
Are soldiers now so educated that they will fight only for the national
or international ideal? Well, they might not join unless CNN tells them
they should. Even with our sophisticated civilian communications,
soldiers won‘t/shouldn‘t have time in a slit trench or cowering in the
bowels of an AFV to take their cues on what to believe from Peter
Mansbridge, Lloyd Robertson or whoever. Or will and do they?
What other reason is there for a regimental cap badge? Some units of the
WW1 CEF without any "history" fought with utmost courage, etc. They
didn‘t need to know that they were being watched by the ghosts of former
members of the last 250 years, and that "the Grenadier Guards have never
surrendered before and therefore can‘t now" or whatever. They
soldiered-on valiantly because of "their mob" as the Brits would
express it was not to be let down, and their mob and only their mob
wore the same cap badge, even if the badge design was only a year old.
But "tradition" is embodied in that cap badge and it relates to the
small mob of today. Just makes it easier to inculcate that necessary
spirit in peace and in war. The unit badge, old or new, is still
necessary. And it‘s not just the cap badge itself the badge is just the
most commonly seen symbol of the unit.
I also collect cap badges, not for the fun of the acquisition, but to
study what/why is embodied in the heraldic devices within the design of
the badges. Otherwise, it‘s just a small hunk of metal, a fried egg.
"Joan O. Arc" wrote:
 >
 > ----Original Message Follows----
 > From: Ian Edwards 
 > Reply-To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
 > To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
 > Subject: Re: Traditions
 > Date: Fri, 17 Nov 2000 14:11:33 -0700
 >
 > Actually, there‘s not a whole heck of a lot of regimental identity
 > that‘s paid for out of public expense, unless it‘s Reg Force. Even
 > things like unit distinct cap badges, it‘s getting again, shades of the
 > early 1970s so that the DND Supply system refuses to re-order without
 > political pressure being applied.  I know one PRes unit guess which
 > one?? that could place an order for 300-500 cap badges for themselves
 > and their affiliated cadet corps and DND system has told them to go to
 > If regimental identity is an important source of morale for the men and
 > women in the Forces, then I would think any tax payer who has any feel at
 > all for how demanding life in the Services can be would have no problem 
at
 > all paying to maintain a bit of tradition.
 >
 > Heaven knows, our tax dollars are directed to many projects much more
 > frivolous than *that* in the run of an average year...
 >
 > - A taxpayer aka Joan
 >
 > **** , hubs and dies "lost/sold" etc. and won‘t be replaced.
 >
 > dave wrote:
 >  >
 > snip, snip..
 >   I think the cost of maintaining thier identities will
 >  > never be too high, and should be gladly borne by our taxpayers.
 >  >
 >  > Just a view points that I would like feedback on........
 >  >
 >  > CHIMO
 >  >
 >  > --------------------------------------------------------
 >  > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
 >  > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
 >  > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
 >  > message body.
 > --------------------------------------------------------
 > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
 > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
 > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
 > message body.
 >
 > _________________________________________________________________________
 > Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
 >
 > Share information about yourself, create your own public profile at
 >  http://profiles.msn.com. 
 >
 > --------------------------------------------------------
 > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
 > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
 > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
 > message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.
_____________________________________________________________________________________
Get more from the Web.  FREE MSN Explorer download :  http://explorer.msn.com 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"The MacFarlanes‘" <desrtrat@amug.org>* on *Tue, 21 Nov 2000 06:34:02 -0700*
Joan - I understood what you meant. Mr Edwards seems to be continually
"poised to pounce", and doesn‘t offer one much latitude in their
questions/responses. I think he gets grumpy as winter settles in, up there
in the Great White North. - We‘ll see, in April or May, I guess.
MacF
----- Original Message -----
From: "Joan O. Arc" 
To: 
Sent: Tuesday, November 21, 2000 12:43 AM
Subject: Re: Cap Badges
> Ian - I was COMPLETELY agreeing with you. In choosing the word "frivolous"
I
> was essentially playing devil‘s advocate. But declined, for reasons of
> brevity - and triviality - to multiply examples of the kinds of crap -
> compared to the preservation of regimental identity which is, as I was
> trying but perhaps failing to convey, an utterly legitimate project on
> which to spend public monies - on which our tax dollars are frequently
> spent. Assorted NFB projects, for instance, come to mind.
>
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Joan O. Arc" <joan_o_arc@hotmail.com>* on *Mon, 05 Feb 2001 05:49:06 -0000*
Mac,
Re: "I hope cap badge and shoulder flash trivia is a suitable
          subject for the list."
As someone who just acquired her first shoulder flash a few weeks ago 
Bought it, not "earned it", of course! Toujours civilian, I‘m afraid..., I 
can‘t think of a more fun - or instructive - topic!
Keep it up,
Joan
_________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Jay Digital" <todesengel@home.com>* on *Mon, 5 Feb 2001 02:01:48 -0500*
In my experiences they were always called epaulettes rather than shoulder
flashes. Am I talking about something else or is this the same deal?
----- Original Message -----
From: "Joan O. Arc" 
To: 
Sent: Monday, February 05, 2001 12:49 AM
Subject: Cap badges
> Mac,
>
> Re: "I hope cap badge and shoulder flash trivia is a suitable
>           subject for the list."
>
> As someone who just acquired her first shoulder flash a few weeks ago
> Bought it, not "earned it", of course! Toujours civilian, I‘m afraid...,
I
> can‘t think of a more fun - or instructive - topic!
>
> Keep it up,
>
> Joan
> _________________________________________________________________________
> Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Mike Bobbitt" <Mike.Bobbitt@nortelnetworks.com>* on *Mon, 5 Feb 2001 10:20:23 -0500*
This message is in MIME format. Since your mail reader does not understand
this format, some or all of this message may not be legible.
Epaulettes are actually the button down flaps, not the shoulder flashes
themselves...
> -----Original Message-----
> From: Jay Digital [mailto:todesengel@home.com]
> Sent: February 5, 2001 02:02
> To: army-list
> Subject: Re: Cap badges
> 
> 
> In my experiences they were always called epaulettes rather 
> than shoulder
> flashes. Am I talking about something else or is this the same deal?
> 
> ----- Original Message -----
> From: "Joan O. Arc" 
> To: 
> Sent: Monday, February 05, 2001 12:49 AM
> Subject: Cap badges
> 
> 
> > Mac,
> >
> > Re: "I hope cap badge and shoulder flash trivia is a suitable
> >           subject for the list."
> >
> > As someone who just acquired her first shoulder flash a few 
> weeks ago
> > Bought it, not "earned it", of course! Toujours civilian, 
> I‘m afraid...,
> I
> > can‘t think of a more fun - or instructive - topic!
> >
> > Keep it up,
> >
> > Joan
> > 
> ______________________________________________________________
> ___________
> > Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at 
 http://www.hotmail.com. 
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.
RE: Cap badges
Epaulettes are actually the button down flaps, not the shoulder flashes themselves...
gt -----Original Message-----
gt From: Jay Digital [mailto:todesengel@home.com]
gt Sent: February 5, 2001 02:02
gt To: army-list
gt Subject: Re: Cap badges
gt 
gt 
gt In my experiences they were always called epaulettes rather 
gt than shoulder
gt flashes. Am I talking about something else or is this the same deal?
gt 
gt ----- Original Message -----
gt From: quotJoan O. Arcquot ltjoan_o_arc@hotmail.comgt
gt To: ltarmy-list@CdnArmy.cagt
gt Sent: Monday, February 05, 2001 12:49 AM
gt Subject: Cap badges
gt 
gt 
gt gt Mac,
gt gt
gt gt Re: quotI hope cap badge and shoulder flash trivia is a suitable
gt gt subject for the list.quot
gt gt
gt gt As someone who just acquired her first shoulder flash a few 
gt weeks ago
gt gt Bought it, not quotearned itquot, of course! Toujours civilian, 
gt I‘m afraid...,
gt I
gt gt can‘t think of a more fun - or instructive - topic!
gt gt
gt gt Keep it up,
gt gt
gt gt Joan
gt gt 
gt ______________________________________________________________
gt ___________
gt gt Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at 
 http://www.hotmail.com. 
gt
gt --------------------------------------------------------
gt NOTE: To remove yourself from this list, send a message
gt to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
gt remove, with the line quotunsubscribe army-listquot in the
gt message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE: To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line quotunsubscribe army-listquot in the
message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Justin Bauer" <bauer_a63@hotmail.com>* on *Tue, 06 Feb 2001 06:17:23 -0000*
yes the same goes for my experience eppaulettes.Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Justin Bauer" <bauer_a63@hotmail.com>* on *Tue, 06 Feb 2001 06:20:38 -0000*
epauletes are what go on combats also known as slip ons. shoulder flashes go on your d.e.u.sGet Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Todd Harris" <harris@nortelnetworks.com>* on *Tue, 6 Feb 2001 08:54:49 -0500*
This message is in MIME format. Since your mail reader does not understand
this format, some or all of this message may not be legible.
That is incorrect.  Epaulettes are what the slip-ons "slip onto".

Todd Harris 
-----Original Message-----
From: Justin Bauer [mailto:bauer_a63@hotmail.com]
Sent: Tuesday, February 6, 2001 01:21
To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
Subject: RE: Cap badges
epauletes are what go on combats also known as slip ons. shoulder flashes go
on your d.e.u.s
  _____  
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com 
 .
-------------------------------------------------------- NOTE: To remove
yourself from this list, send a message to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the
account you wish to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body. 
That is incorrect. Epaulettes are what the 
slip-ons "slip onto".
Todd Harris 
  -----Original Message-----From: Justin Bauer 
  [mailto:bauer_a63@hotmail.com]Sent: Tuesday, February 6, 2001 
  01:21To: army-list@CdnArmy.caSubject: RE: Cap 
  badges

  epauletes are what go on combats also known as slip ons. shoulder 
  flashes go on your d.e.u.s

  Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
  -------------------------------------------------------- NOTE: To 
  remove yourself from this list, send a message to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from 
  the account you wish to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the 
  message body. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"John A. Poh" <johnpoh@mb.sympatico.ca>* on *Tue, 06 Feb 2001 12:58:59 -0600*
Epaulettes  are what the slip-ons go onto!
Justin Bauer wrote:
>
>
>
> epauletes are what go on combats also known as slip ons. shoulder
> flashes go on your d.e.u.s
>
>
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------
> Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at
>  http://www.hotmail.com. 
> -------------------------------------------------------- NOTE: To
> remove yourself from this list, send a message to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca
> from the account you wish to remove, with the line "unsubscribe
> army-list" in the message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------

